# Busted LCD screen



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 11, 2010)

Apparently, my laptop fell from its perch in the middle of the table and landed on its lid. This crushed my LCD display. 

I have two options, both of which I loath. 

#1 send it back to store to be returned to manufacturer for repair for free. The downside is there is a waiting list about four miles long.

#2 simply give up and hope i can afford a better laptop. I dont have the money for this as I have several things that require it.



Im looking for a third option. Either by repair or replacement of said laptop.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Apple care. Full warranty. End of problem.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Is your computer still under warranty?

Or do you even have the right type of warranty? (Standard doesn't cover that kind of thing)


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is your computer still under warranty?
> 
> Or do you even have the right type of warranty? (Standard doesn't cover that kind of thing)





Browder said:


> Apple care. Full warranty. End of problem.




Yes its under warranty. That's why I paid so much for it. HP said they can fix it, but it may take up to nine weeks or more. Which is something i am almost not willing to accept.


Its HP, not Apple. I can't stand anything with that kind of programming. It's monstrous. Trying to simply navigate to Solitaire is about as easy as pulling teeth from a hungry crocodile.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> Yes its under warranty. That's why I paid so much for it. HP said they can fix it, but it may take up to nine weeks or more. Which is something i am almost not willing to accept.
> 
> 
> Its HP, not Apple. I can't stand anything with that kind of programming. It's monstrous. Trying to simply navigate to Solitaire is about as easy as pulling teeth from a hungry crocodile.


Oh wow, what kind of warranty? 
(HP is a great brand <3)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I suggest you just send it in now while you still can. The faster you send it out the faster you get it back.


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop complaining and send it back. They probably told you nine weeks so that way you wouldn't bitch about it being late. I heard lots of stores do that.


----------



## hitokage (Apr 12, 2010)

#3 Buy replacement screen and fix it yourself?
or how about
#4 Use an external monitor with it until you can afford to buy a new laptop

Sending it in is your best bet, otherwise why did you pay extra for a warranty that gives you that kind of protection?


----------



## net-cat (Apr 12, 2010)

Send it in and lament the fact that you didn't pay for Next Business Day On-Site Service.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh wow, what kind of warranty?
> (HP is a great brand <3)





hitokage said:


> #3 Buy replacement screen and fix it yourself?
> or how about
> #4 Use an external monitor with it until you can afford to buy a new laptop
> 
> Sending it in is your best bet, otherwise why did you pay extra for a warranty that gives you that kind of protection?






WillowWulf: full coverage and accidental damage. 

and i bought the store warranty too

Hitokage: the replacement screen is about half as much as the laptop itself. so that's out. The external i might can do. But it took me three years to save the cash for this one. The ones i use are rather expensive due to the fact they have 4+ ram.


----------



## Willow (Apr 12, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> WillowWulf: full coverage and accidental damage.
> 
> and i bought the store warranty too


Then just take it back to the store you bought it from, but then again, I'm not entirely sure _how_ the warranty works :/
and I only have a standard 2 year warranty so I'm screwed if mine breaks on my own accord


----------



## Liam (Apr 14, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Send it in and lament the fact that you didn't pay for Next Business Day On-Site Service.


Having a redundant system is another potential solution.
But this also requires planning ahead.
What was the laptop for?
Is it mission critical or something?
Do you have a spare monitor laying around somewhere that you can hook the laptop up to?


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 19, 2010)

called HP. They will fix the laptop, but i have to pay for shipping and a custom part as my laptop is a tad different from others. It had a breaker installed to keep potential power surges from damaging parts....namely the screen. The breaker was, well, broken in the impact. The screen itself is cheap, only $90. But the breaker was almost $200. the reason for this part is because i live in an area prone to sudden bursts of electricity from storms. There are three substations within walking distance of my home. A lightning hit to anyone and the others surge.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes you can find the screen replacement at decent price online. Then if you know someone who knows how to open up laptops, they can open it and put in the new screen.

We did that for Zeke's comp, because the warranty group was being a bitch.

Chances are it is cheaper to order a screen and have it shipped to you than buying a new lappy. It's just finding someone to put it in that could be an issue.


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2010)

CatalinaTamiko said:


> Yes its under warranty. That's why I paid so much for it. HP said they can fix it, but it may take up to nine weeks or more. Which is something i am almost not willing to accept.


I DON'T NEED YOU GUYS TO REPAIR MY BROKEN SCREEN WITHIN 9 WEEKS AT THE MOST, I'LL JUST KEEP IT BROKEN FOREVER AND TAKE MY BUSINESS ELSEWHERE. EAT THAT HP.


----------



## Bacu (Apr 22, 2010)

Open laptop screen bezel. Check screen model number. Order off of nets. Fixed in 3 days.


----------

